# Shaker Style Handmade Brooms - 1800's era Corn Brooms



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We hand craft 1800's style Shaker Brooms using antique equipment and traditional techniques. Each broom is made by hand, one at a time, in our workshop in the Pacific Northwest. While the brooms are not old, they are built in the same way the Shakers made them in the early 1800's. A home is not complete without the vintage look of a quality handmade broom. It brings us great pleasure to keep alive the American tradition of broom making. 

You can see our brooms at our website: www.skagitbroomworks.com

Like us on Facebook! www.facebook.com/skagitbroomworks

Also see our complete list of offerings in our Etsy shop: www.etsy.com/shop/skagitbroomworks


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We recently created this crooked willow besom for a fellow. I think this was the most contorted broom we've ever made... and he got it right before Halloween!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh how beautiful! I'm off to check out your website.


----------

